# Creepy old house on top of a very steep and windy hill leicestershire jan 2009



## MD (Jan 18, 2009)

Creepy old house on top of a very steep and windy hill visited by my good self and goldie 
ideal for 1st time buyer
























no sign of security 





no history on the place at all apart from looking at the photos its been a while since it was lived in​


----------



## winchy (Jan 18, 2009)

Where abouts is it?

Flash Earth?


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 18, 2009)

Beware of the ghosts there! Their souls tortured by ridiculous roc post conversion ideas, they still haunt the spot to this day

lol nice one MD


----------



## Scruffyone (Jan 18, 2009)

a bit of a 'fixer upper'


----------



## MD (Jan 18, 2009)

winchy said:


> Where abouts is it?
> 
> Flash Earth?



no its in leicestershire


----------



## BigLoada (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice. I like a good creepy house.


----------



## vanburen (Jan 18, 2009)

Nowt better....small handprints on the wall ?


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice one, MD. That second pic really does look very creepy with all the tangled branches outside the window. 
Lovely photos.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just noticed looks like the fireplace has fallen apart more. 
I took this just under a year ago...


----------



## MD (Jan 18, 2009)

that will be the pesky rabbits


----------

